# Smokin' D&D Motor



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

I just got done redoing all of the 12v wiring for my 71 E-Beetle. My 12v joy turned to 72v horror when my motor started heating up badly and eventually smoking. 

Now, before I get inundated with "You should really run 96v" or "You are over amping your motor," trust me when I say the car has been delightful for the past 2000 miles and suits me well.

All I really would like to know is if there is any way I could have screwed up the 72v system by doing something to the 12v. The only other possibilities are that:

The car sitting for 3 weeks was bad for it.
Just dumb luck that the motor started smoking at this precise time.

Particulars: D&D Motor ES15 (and yes, I know there are much better motors); Altrax 7245 controller (and my logs show nothing amiss for temp, amps, or voltage there); 6v T105 batteries. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What is your driving style and how fast do you actually drive this vehicle. Not likely that the 12 volt system mucked up the works for the motor.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Car sitting for three weeks should not be a problem except that you need to be sure your fully charged before venturing out after a long sit. I presume its a lead acid build? The 12 volts system should be totally isolated from the 72 volt system. Did you do the conversion or did you buy it already done? Pictures of your pride and joy? 

Brushes could have been bad or gone bad. Too much brush dust accumulated but cant imagine too much in only 2000 miles. Yes, it could be just dumb luck and you got a lemon. 

I also assume by the size of the motor and power of the controller you mostly drive in town at 45 mph or slower. More like an NEV.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

As Pete said, potential brush issues maybe, or driving syle.

I can run my D&D (ES-31B) all day in any heat without an issue if in 2nd gear, but if in 3rd on a hot day or 4th for long it needs forced air cooling.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. It is definitely not a function of driving style or not having enough amps in the pack (yes, lead acid). I put laptop on the Altrax and the amps etc. are all okay. It is clearly something frozen up in there. What's odd is that it works fine except for the smoke!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

what does the smoke smell like? could be an oil leak or Grease leak


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Could even be a rodent that squeezed into the motor brush area and got toasted when you zapped the power to it. If everything works OK then it's probably some sort of contaminant in the motor and a good inspection and cleaning would determine what it is (was) and restore normal olfactory performance.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi All, and thanks for the help.
Well, it turns out the problem is a broken wire leading to one of the brushes. It looked in tact until I pulled it out, so that was likely heating up. Now I just need to source new brushes.

I will tell you all that D&D Motor Systems and Wilderness EV (e-volks) are better avoided. The motors are fine for the price, I suppose, but they were dismissive and unhelpful when I tried to get some sort of advice on what was going on. All they could do was tell me to ship them the 62# motor and they would fix it, charging me all that shipping and so forth. Their site has no motor data and no place to order spare parts. What I really need to figure out is who actually makes their motors so I can get brushes and back on the road.

Again, many thanks for the replies.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Good to know you found the problem. Loose connections are a b......

I tell everyone to steer clear Wilderness EV and to avoid any of their kits. 

Glad your vehicle is working for you.

Pete


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Did you find any brushes yet?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yes, if you find a brush source I'm interested as well. I'm sure I'll need em in another 100k miles or 2.


----------

